# Problem receiving emails in Aruba (Roadrunner only)



## madouglas3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone experience this problem with webmail.tampabay.rr.com or ny.rr.com in Aruba?  I'm unable access website through google.com.  It attempts to access the web site, but eventually times out.  I created a temp email on yahoo.com, but all addresses are on roadrunner.  Any help would be appreciated! Thanks MA


----------



## djs (Oct 22, 2012)

Can you access your email through roadrunner.com instead of first going to google? Also, some resorts have notoriously slow internet (Divi in my experience this past spring).


----------



## madouglas3 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Still waiting on reply from Roadrunner*

Thanks for the response.  Created a temp email address on yahoo.com that enables me to send or receive mail.  I had the Marriot Surf Club try to access -no luck.  I tried at a Starbucks in town-no luck.  I contacted RR's help desk yesterday but haven't heard back yet  

Stayed at your resort in August-Fantastic resort!!!


----------



## djs (Oct 24, 2012)

That's a great time of the year to be in Tahoe (of course ANY time of year is a great time to be on vacation). I've only stayed at my resort twice, but have loved it both times.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2012)

*rr in Aruba*

I have rr from Michigan. (mi.rr). I access it through
webmail (webmail.mi.rr.com). Have used that for a 
long time so no longer remember if I signed up with 
it prior to travel. Works quite well. I also use my iPhone 
for my email most of the time. I buy 120 mb of data for 
$30 to use while in Aruba (AT&T). That is working out
quite well. Also buy 50 texts for $10 (incoming texts are 
free).


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 4, 2012)

*RR Help desk*

Spoke to RR help desk upon my return-they couldn't tell me why it didn't work on my IPad or on the Marriot's front desk desktop.  Help desk advisor told me to login to roadrunner using the www.help.rr.com website, then use the mail icon to access email access screen.  Hope this works when we return to Aruba.


----------

